
Pentagon 2008 study claims Putin has Asperger's syndrome - evanb
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2015/02/04/putin-aspergers-syndrome-study-pentagon/22855927/
======
informatimago
Bouahaha!

~~~
zabramow
This means he doesn't look you in the eye before he sends you to the Gulag.

